# microfono behringer ecm 8000.



## eduardobomber (Abr 17, 2011)

hola mi nombre es eduardo.
tengo una consulta para hacerles sobre este microfono y el equipo recomendable para poder conectarlo a mi pc.
Las mediciones que pretendo hacer son de caracter "aficionado"
de hecho me interesa medir las respuestas de cajas para subwoofer y woofer; que desde un tiempo a esta parte eh realizado en cantidad y variedad, cajas siempre elaboradas segun una respuesta teorica, pero jamas pude medirlas y saber si efectivamente responden a lo que en teoria diseñe.
Bien como desconozco sobre estos equipos, lo unico que eh encontrado en la web es el soft. "true rta" y la recomendacion de este microfono behringer ecm 8000.
recurro a quien pueda ayudarme sobre q equipos me recomiendan tanto como placa de sonido para la pc como para la alimentacion de este mic.
economico de ser posible. saludos y espero sus respuestas


----------



## capitanp (Abr 17, 2011)

Lo que te puedo recomendar es la  m-audio fast track pro y un buen soporte de mic antivibraciones

saludos


----------



## eduardobomber (Abr 18, 2011)

muchas gracias capitan por la sugerencia, estuve mirando un poco y creo que ese modelo cumple con lo que estoy buscando; mi pregunta es la siguiente como es el tema de la calibracion del mic. estaba leyendo un poco y me encuentro q segun la placa se debe ajustar el microfono y calibrarlo.
si alguien tiene esta placa m-audio y el mic behringer usando el true rta y desea postear su experienca o comentar sobre esa calibracion, me saca la ultima duda antes de comprar el equipo.
gracias por las respuestas


----------



## rosbuitre (May 6, 2011)

Hola eduardo
Te cuento lo que uso para mis mediciones, tengo un ECM8000, una placa infrasonic Quartet y uso entre otros el HOLMImpulse que es gratuito.
Lo bueno que tiene la infrasonic es que viene con alimentación phantom incluida así que no necesitas alimentación externa.
Si no compraste el mic y pensás comprarlo afuera fijate que hay algunas empresas en USA que te venden el mic y por unos dolares mas te mandan la curva de calibración de TU micrófono. Hay muchos archivos genéricos de compensación para este mic pero son aproximaciones, si querés tener un muy buen nivel de precisión tenes que comprarlo con la calibración incluida

Slds
Osvaldo


----------

